
Computer Program for Simulating Time Travel and a Solution to Grandfather Paradox - mindcrime
http://arxiv.org/abs/1609.08470
======
squozzer
Interesting. (Sorry, Spock.) I offer the following conjectures -- because they
lack the falsifiability for them to rise to the level of hypotheses.

1) Causality may resemble inertia -- that is, what we observe as cause-and-
effect only seems that way because we haven't observed an analogue to Newton's
"Outside Force." So causality might not be an iron law. (In the paper, we
introduce two constraints: remains and appears.)

2) If quantum mechanics can handle infinite universes, presumably distinct in
space but not time, then maybe it could handle infinite universes in time. So
a time traveler might not be in his original universe, but one equal to his
original +/\- delta T.

3) Whatever mechanism allows for time travel probably breaks causality, which
means a time traveler killing their ancestor would not cause the time traveler
to disappear. (The paper refers to this as metaphysical model T2 – every time
a person goes back in time a new copy (clone) is generated, and multiple
clones may coexist in time)

------
WheelsAtLarge
I read a theory that says that there's no such thing as time. What we call
time is really our perception of the effects of entropy in the universe. So,
there's no such thing as time travel since we would need to somehow reverse
entropy which seems impossible since it would involved changing the whole
universe.

If true it would give an explanation as to why we have not seen time
travelers.

What do you think?

~~~
mindcrime
I read a book by Lee Smolin a while back where he argued that, basically, we
don't really know what time is. Since then he's written another book titled
_Time Reborn_ which deals with the same issues. I'm about 1/3'rd of the way
into it, and while I'm far from an expert on any of this, I think he makes
some interesting points. At the very least, I'd say that I'm onboard with the
idea that it's very possible that our entire conception of time is wrong, or
at least incomplete.

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
Cool, I'll have to read. Thx! I too feel that there's some missing knowledge
as to what time is.

------
anotheryou
Why the father thing and not him, shooting his past self?

Also funny that the abstraction, skipping conception, lead to the father
having the child.

